# when body has hard time warming up ...



## motdaugrnds

Does anyone experience this?

Just the last few weeks has been different for me in that, when I drink something ice cold, my body has a hard time warming up again. When I go to bed (at times) my body has a hard time warming. 

Should I be concerned?


----------



## where I want to

For many years. I got cold in winter starting in my late thirties and found that I simply did not seem to be able to feel warm again unless I took a hot shower or soaked in a hot tub. 
I just thought it was getting older as it slowly got worse until a couple of years ago I had surgery to remove a parathyroid gland.
A byproduct of the surgery is that I don't have to warm myself up anymore- I can do it myself again.
This is only my situation but I have heard it can be a symptom of thyroid problems too.
I wouldn't rush off to the docs but I would see if he might do a more thorough blood work up during the next physical. I had this problem for twenty years without realizing it had a real cause.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Have you had your blood pressure checked (also blood sugar)? My blood pressure got lower as I aged and that affected my temperature, as well. We take our baths every evening, so I am not cold getting into bed, except sometimes my feet. I just put on a pair of socks, which I take off when they warm up. I also have an extra blanket on my side, as I cool off quick if I have to get up.


----------



## jwal10

I have always been cold sensitive, poor circulation, low blood pressure. I always over dress and remove layers as needed. Many people try to save on heat and don't realize how cold the house really is. I have always had cozy small places, good insulation, easy to keep heated. I always liked a wood stove but when I move away from it I feel the dampness more than with this radiant electric heat. We keep the house at 72 degrees all the time now, never feel cold. I can't stand cold to my bones....James


----------



## Harry Chickpea

I'll second the underactive thyroid gland issue, and add a low D-3 level into the mix, and possibly low iron levels.

When I was younger and living in Vermont, there were times I could not warm up until I soaked in a steaming bath for about an hour. My bones would even feel cold. Normal blood panels did not pick up that I had a sub-clinical level of underactive thyroid function - my tests came back a little low but not out of normal range. Finally, I went to a doctor who made a specialty of treating this and he tried me on a very small dose and worked the way up slowly until I started stabilizing out and doing better. Average doctors knew nothing and, given my readings, poo-pooed the idea that I might have thyroid issues, even though both parents had been affected.

This is also the time of year that many people run out of body stores of D-3 from summer sunshine.


----------



## How Do I

I'm diagnosed with hypo-thyroid and even with blood tests showing my thyroid is working fine it still takes my body forever to warm up in the mornings. I'm on D-3 also as I had blood tests last year about this time and my Vitamin D levels were low from not being outside during the winter... cause I'm always so cold. lol

Harry, when you say he tried you "on a very small dose", are you talking about Synthroid?


----------



## TxGypsy

Medications can also have this effect.


----------



## motdaugrnds

Thank you all. The information you have provided does help me a lot.

I've been taking Calcium Citrate (with D) for some time now; so I suspect my D levels are ok. 

I have been taking HCTZ (25mg). This is "Hydrochlorothiazide" for high blood pressure; and I know it depletes my potassium levels. David brought in some bananas; so this should help in this regard. 

I usually visit a doctor once a year; so will ask for a test pertaining to my thyroid this time.


----------



## How Do I

How much IU Vitamin D do you think you might be getting from your food sources and supplements? I've read many doctors do not believe the established DV (400 IU) is adequate for good health.

Here's a decent page from WebMD on Vitamin D.

You may want to have your doctor check your levels just in case or at least talk to them about it. I would have never suspected I was deficient in Vitamin D. The thought never even crossed my mind.


----------



## Harry Chickpea

He started me with synthroid, at the time I did better with Armour thyroid, and back a year or two when the shortage hit I was able to go back to the levothyroxin without any problem. With thyroid medication, YOU are the ultimate judge. You have to tell the doctor where your comfort zone is and titrate your own dose. A lot of docs will try to say they have the control over your medication and they test the levels, but in reality that is more a secondary check.

motdaugrnds, be VERY careful with potassium. A banana from time to time may be fine, but an excess can be deadly.


----------



## motdaugrnds

Thanks all.


----------



## Whisperwindkat

I was just discovering something yesterday. Several years ago I had 1/2 my thyroid removed, but the severe exhaustion never went away. The doctor has done numerous tests over the years to check my TSH levels along with my T3 and T4 levels. All come back perfectly normal, so the doctor finally in exasperation told me I had chronic fatigue syndrome and there was really nothing he could do. He insisted that it was not my thyroid even though I have all the signs and symptoms of being hypothyroid. Yesterday to appease my sick daughter I took my temperature before taking hers and my temp was 97.4. I checked with a different thermometer and came up with the same thing. Then I googled low body temperature and discovered that there are loads of people who are in the same shape. Hypothyroid but tests show them being normal. Apparently this is called Wilson's Temperature Syndrome and is caused because even though you are producing enough T4 from your thyroid it isn't being converted and used by your cells as T3. Most of it is simply radical T3 which never leaves your bloodstream. I took my temp several times yesterday and even after drinking a nice hot cup of chicken broth with cayenne pepper my temp only got up to 98.1. I read so much about WTS yesterday and there are many different things that people have done to re-set their body temperature. Synthroid typically doesn't work for these people as it is just T4, which you already have plenty of. Apparently, excess T4 can be as harmful as not enough. Only a few have been helped with Armour, but again it has T4 also. Basically, what is needed is T3 only found in dessicated thyroid tissue. Some say melatonin at night and consistent hot baths at waking help to re-set the bodies temp. controls. But really read about it as there seems to be so many different things. Also check out the site Stop the Thyroid Madness. Then I also read the Cold Body page and the Wilson's Temperature Syndrome website. Apparently the world of mainstream endocrinology thinks this is a bunch of bunk, but to me it makes a whole lot of sense and gives me a little hope that I can find some relief and don't have to live the rest of my life as a zombie. Mainstream medicine has given up on me, so I am on my own. By the way, just took my temp and I have been up for an hour, drunk a cup of hot coffee and my temp now is 97.6. Headed off to get in a hot bath shortly. Blessings, Kat


----------



## mekasmom

motdaugrnds said:


> Does anyone experience this?
> 
> Should I be concerned?


TCM calls it low kidney qi. It's usually just part of aging.

You might consider visiting someone experienced with kinesiology to have your assemblage point location checked and raised if it needs it. Sometimes it lowers as our body ages and experiences a lot of wear and tear. A low assemblage point is not good for you at all.
[ame]http://www.google.com/search?q=low+assemblage+point&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a[/ame]
Our bodies run on electricity-- heart beat, nerve impulses, brain waves....., and if the electrical energy can't flow effectively it causes all sorts of issues. The location of the assemblage point is very important in health.


----------



## motdaugrnds

This additional information has been of great help. Thank you both so much.


----------



## elliemaeg

I am having overwhelming problems with being so cold that I feel terrible. My temp many times is in the 95. range. I try to do basic housecleaning and I am so cold I cant stand it. I have reported this to my Dr many times. I am usually found under a couple throws on the couch. I know it is glands of some sort. Every time I tell a Dr my symptoms they automatically go for my throat and see if I have any swelling in my thyroid. And what is astounding is the readings when they do blood tests are a "little" low. They have found a nodule on my thyroid, which has grown some in the past 6 months but the readings are just a "little" low. Could cause a sluggish adrenal gland but hey we have two so no problem. So, I just lay around doing nothing having very little energy, losing weight, cold, feeling like I am useless. 
I havent given up. I had a fairly active, warm day today and I am very thankful for what I do get. Just know how it feels to not know exactly what is going on.


----------



## Harry Chickpea

Change doctors or demand to see a specialist. That type of exam and non-treatment is out of the last century.


----------



## ChristieAcres

After reading all the posts, I am positive my only issue is low blood pressure, that affects my ability to warm up. I don't exhibit any of the other symptoms all have posted, in addition to cooling off easily. The reason I am positive is that when I start physical activity, I do warm up. Also, when I am warm, I stay warm. It is only when I get chilled, that I have a harder time warming up (takes time, but I do warm up). Thanks to the posts, which I appreciate reading, I will be watchful if any other symptoms show up.


----------



## ChristieAcres

elliemaeg said:


> I am having overwhelming problems with being so cold that I feel terrible. My temp many times is in the 95. range. I try to do basic housecleaning and I am so cold I cant stand it. I have reported this to my Dr many times. I am usually found under a couple throws on the couch. I know it is glands of some sort. Every time I tell a Dr my symptoms they automatically go for my throat and see if I have any swelling in my thyroid. And what is astounding is the readings when they do blood tests are a "little" low. They have found a nodule on my thyroid, which has grown some in the past 6 months but the readings are just a "little" low. Could cause a sluggish adrenal gland but hey we have two so no problem. So, I just lay around doing nothing having very little energy, losing weight, cold, feeling like I am useless.
> I havent given up. I had a fairly active, warm day today and I am very thankful for what I do get. Just know how it feels to not know exactly what is going on.


I second Harry Chickpea! Get another opinion as you sure don't deserve to be treated like this  Been in situations before, flat misdiagnosed, to be seen by a REAL Dr., ND/MD, who properly diagnosed/treated me (issues disappeared never to emerge again). One time I needed surgery, but waited for 6 years for it as Dr's refused to believe me, one even called me a hypochondriac, when a German Surgeon believed me. He repaired me internally through surgery. Problems vanished, never to resurface (14 years ago...). If you want the best medical care, go see an ND/MD. Mine now teaches at Bastyr University in Seattle WA. Wish he still practiced, best Dr. I have ever been to!


----------



## mabeane

I, too, have low blood pressure and once I get chilled it is very hard to warm up.


----------



## motdaugrnds

Well, my blood pressure seems to bounce around. Friday when I was at the ER, my blood pressure was high (200)!


----------



## didaho

As you get older you need vitamin D-3. No less than 1000 I. U. I take 5000 every day.
My clients I care for (I'm a CNA working with the elderly)have been put on D-3 by their doctors because of their meals intakes(they just do not eat right, get the right nourishment) and hardly get any sun B/C of staying indoors all the time(B/C of being immobile and frail).
I also take a B-complex to boast my energy levels.


----------



## motdaugrnds

David brought in some D-3 (2000 I.U.) and I've been taking one of those daily. I think I will jump it to twice a day for a few.


----------



## Olivia67

Ok this is a dumb question but has anyone here just tried to take some kelp? It contains iodine, naturally of course and out bodies have an easier time using it than the drugs that that doctors prescribe. It is usually for low thyroid issues, but from what I've read, most women have low thyroid as they age anyway. It's cheap too, my health food store charges $15.00 for 100 capsules. I don't think taking a couple a day would hurt anyone who doesn't have thyroid issues so it's worth a try. I take four a day, I started when I was freezing all the time, gaining a lot of weight for no reason and my hair was getting thinner and I was only in my late 20's. Since then I've increased my dose twice in 15 years, I started with two a day and now at 45 I take four a day.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl

I have been tested for thyroid, lupus, arthritis, rheumatoid, diabetes, iron deficiency, you name it, all negative, and given a clean bill of health.
PFFT!
My joints hurt all the time, I am always tired, low blood pressure, cold hands and feet. I get cold easy. I can be under 4 blankets and its 70 degrees in the house and I am shivering. I NEVER shower before bed, because then my hair is wet and I lay in bed and freeze all night.


----------



## ChristieAcres

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> I have been tested for thyroid, lupus, arthritis, rheumatoid, diabetes, iron deficiency, you name it, all negative, and given a clean bill of health.
> PFFT!
> My joints hurt all the time, I am always tired, low blood pressure, cold hands and feet. I get cold easy. I can be under 4 blankets and its 70 degrees in the house and I am shivering. I NEVER *shower* before bed, because then my hair is wet and I lay in bed and freeze all night.


Have you been screened for Fibromyalgea, otherwise known as FMS? Also, you have symptoms of Chronic Fatigue Syndrome (CFS). I take a hot *BATH* every night and that helps tremendously and I can wash my hair separately earlier (if I wash my hair early enough, it is dry before I go to bed, as I don't like using a hairdryer; my hair is to my elbows). Also, I wear a pair of socks to bed, the loose comfy soft type.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl

yes, they tested me for fibro, negative also. I never sleep without socks. never. (have you read the thread about my sock obsession?)
I would not take a HOT bath in the winter, ever. See, the problem is this. The hot water feels great, but when you exit the water into colder air space then the body feels (to me anyway) colder than when before I began. For this reason, I also never swim or scuba dive anymore, even though I can and like it.


----------



## Whisperwindkat

elliemaeg said:


> I am having overwhelming problems with being so cold that I feel terrible. My temp many times is in the 95. range. I try to do basic housecleaning and I am so cold I cant stand it. I have reported this to my Dr many times. I am usually found under a couple throws on the couch. I know it is glands of some sort. Every time I tell a Dr my symptoms they automatically go for my throat and see if I have any swelling in my thyroid. And what is astounding is the readings when they do blood tests are a "little" low. They have found a nodule on my thyroid, which has grown some in the past 6 months but the readings are just a "little" low. Could cause a sluggish adrenal gland but hey we have two so no problem. So, I just lay around doing nothing having very little energy, losing weight, cold, feeling like I am useless.
> I havent given up. I had a fairly active, warm day today and I am very thankful for what I do get. Just know how it feels to not know exactly what is going on.


You sound like me. 8 years ago I had a portion of my thyroid removed because of a benign tumor. Each year I have my thyroid numbers checked and each year they come back "normal". However my symptoms never went away...constant temp of 97.4 to 97.8, overwhelming fatigue, overall body pain,outer edge of my eyebrows thin, inability to lose weight and even weight gain despite diet. I went to 3 different doctors to try to find out what was wrong with me and they all come to the same conclusion...chronic fatigue. They all told me that my thyroid was fine. Meanwhile, my life has been miserable and I am getting worse. So I started with diet and read diligently Weston Price's research. I changed my diet, made sure I was getting everything I needed, started taking Kelp and D-3. It helped, but I still had the symptoms. Then I discovered 3 websites...Wilson's Temperature syndrome, The cold body page and Stop the Thyroid Madness. Oh boy, did I learn a lot! Basically without turning this into a book I am hypothyroid, but because I have been suffering for so long I also have adrenal fatigue. I started addressing the adrenal fatigue first myself and started to see improvement. Then when I felt that my adrenals could handle it started addressing the thyroid issue. It hasn't been but a few days since I started my thyroid regimen, but my temp is now consistently between 97.9 and 98.2. I don't have to sleep every afternoon for 3 hours anymore. I don't think that I remember having this much energy. And I am beginning to sleep the whole night through without waking up at 2 am wide awake. Doctor's used to diagnose and treat based on symptoms and I was classic hypothyroid. Now they rely on blood tests which don't show the whole problem. While you might be producing enough T-4 your cells might not be converting that T-4 to useable T-3. What the tests show is that you have enough T-4 and T-3 in your blood system, but the T-3 you have might be RT-3 which means that your cells are not using the T-4 to convert to T-3 which gives your cells useable energy. If you are producing enough T-4 the taking typical T-4 meds only won't help you. And if you have been this way long then you need to address adrenal fatigue. If your adrenals are fatigued then getting the thyroid straightened out will only stress them further and cause a crash. Anyway, I took matters into my own hands and feel like I am on the way back to being a functional healthy normal human being. Read those sights and read all the linked research and then take everything you have learned to your doctor. I pray that your doc understands and helps you on your way to recovery. I have been blogging about my progress on my blog if you want to read it. Blessings, Kat


----------



## Whisperwindkat

Olivia67 said:


> Ok this is a dumb question but has anyone here just tried to take some kelp? It contains iodine, naturally of course and out bodies have an easier time using it than the drugs that that doctors prescribe. It is usually for low thyroid issues, but from what I've read, most women have low thyroid as they age anyway. It's cheap too, my health food store charges $15.00 for 100 capsules. I don't think taking a couple a day would hurt anyone who doesn't have thyroid issues so it's worth a try. I take four a day, I started when I was freezing all the time, gaining a lot of weight for no reason and my hair was getting thinner and I was only in my late 20's. Since then I've increased my dose twice in 15 years, I started with two a day and now at 45 I take four a day.


Yes and just taking Kelp did nothing for me because my thyroid was producing enough T-4, but my body's cells weren't converting it to T-3. So while the kelp might have helped with T-4 production it did nothing for actually being able to use that T-4. I am glad it helped you and a lot of people have a T-4 only issue, but there are lots of us where the issue is a T-3 issue and not T-4. My T-4 numbers have always been normal, sometimes even on the high side of normal, but I still was hypothyroid because I couldn't use the T-4. But kelp is a great way to start and since many are iodine deficient a good way to keep your thyroid healthy and producing T-4. So I still take my daily kelp. Blessings, Kat


----------



## motdaugrnds

Olivia67, can you share what taking that much kelp has done for you, i.e. do you freeze less or not at all? Is your hair thicker now? Do you not gain weight without cause now?

Lonelyfarmgirl, do you drink soda pop? I have not had a soda for over a month now and the pain in my joints has decreased at least 85%.

Kat, what a wonderful testiment. Thank you for sharing your experiences. I do wish you would be more specific as to what you actually did/took that started turning things around for you, specifically increasing your body's ability to use T-4.

I've been taking this D-3 (1 cap twice a day with food) for awhile now and can definately tell a difference in body temp/comfort.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl

I havent had a soda in 8 or 10 years


----------



## Whisperwindkat

motdaugrnds said:


> Olivia67, can you share what taking that much kelp has done for you, i.e. do you freeze less or not at all? Is your hair thicker now? Do you not gain weight without cause now?
> 
> Lonelyfarmgirl, do you drink soda pop? I have not had a soda for over a month now and the pain in my joints has decreased at least 85%.
> 
> Kat, what a wonderful testiment. Thank you for sharing your experiences. I do wish you would be more specific as to what you actually did/took that started turning things around for you, specifically increasing your body's ability to use T-4.
> 
> I've been taking this D-3 (1 cap twice a day with food) for awhile now and can definately tell a difference in body temp/comfort.


The first thing that I did was address my diet and the way that I eat. Rarely did I feel hungry so I rarely ate breakfast and if I did it might be a piece of toast. Then I would eat a big lunch (our main meal of the day) and sometimes just nibble for supper on whatever was handy since by then I had no energy for anything. So the first step was reading everything I could read on the Weston Price foundation website. I had already implemented many things from that site in our diet, but some things I would let slide. It isn't a diet nor weight loss anything, it's a website about nutrition all based on his observations as a dentist in the 1920s. So I changed what I ate and when I ate. I now eat 6 small meals a day. I limit my carbs and typical reserve those for supper and late afternoon snack. Absolutely no processed or fake food even staying away from processed oils. We mostly did this already, but sometimes I used peanut oil. Some foods are goitrogenic which means that they work against your thyroid. Those foods I watch like a hawk and eat very little of. Lots of raw dairy products, nuts and seeds, grass fed meat (we raise our own), coconut milk and oil, limit caffeine, I already limited sugar, less fruit and more vegetables. I started taking cod liver oil everyday and make sure that I get at least 6000 IUs of Vitamin D-3 everyday. If I don't get outside much or it's especially cloudy and rainy then I will increase that, but I get lots of sunshine especially now that gardening season is here. I also started using Kelp and a mineral salt (Himalayan salt) on my foods. Kelp is a good source of natural iodine and it is beginning to be shown that despite iodine being added to table salt many people are iodine deficient in the US. Iodine is necessary for proper thyroid function. And it has been observed that cultures that tend to eat lots of seafood and sea vegetables have much higher levels of iodine and very low thyroid problems in the population. Going by symptoms I knew that I had adrenal fatigue along with the thyroid issue and according to all the stuff that I read the adrenal fatigue needed to be addressed before the thyroid. If the adrenals are fatigued then they can't handle a properly working thyroid and you risk experiencing adrenal crash despite the thyroid working and that adrenal crash is difficult to recover from. From my reading I understand that it is more difficult and takes longer to recover from adrenal fatigue than thyroid imbalance. Rest and no stress, physical or mental, are the most important components of restoring adrenal function. Everything else is just support, but the adrenal glands are overworked having to deal with the stress of the thyroid not working properly. So in order to address resting my adrenal glands I forced myself to take some downtime each day. Doing quiet things like playing board games with my children, even taking a nap especially when I didn't get a full night's sleep. Then a starting taking an adrenal support. It has several herbs in it that are known to support the function of the adrenal gland. I had to adjust how I take it because it has licorice root in it and since I am sensitive to licorice root I have to divide the tablets and take only half at a time otherwise it shoots up my blood pressure and I get a headache and get dizzy. I did start feeling better, but was still overly fatigued and still had hypothyroid symptoms so I started taking dessicated raw thyroid. The difference was overnight and each day I get better and stronger. The tablets are 200 mg each and I divide them in half and take 1/2 in the morning and 1/2 in the afternoon. According to Wilson's protocol it was stressed that timing is important so I make sure to keep the same times daily that I take my "meds". The reason for dividing the raw thyroid is that your body naturally produces T-4 all day long, so dividing into two doses is a better way to mimic that vs. dumping all that into your system at once. So that is what I am doing in a nutshell. I haven't had my blood checked this year and haven't been doing all of this too terribly long. So when I have it checked this year I will know better how on this is affecting my actual numbers. The raw thyroid is both T-4 and T-3. There is no way to get just T-3 without a prescription which I can't get. I know that last year's blood work showed "normal" numbers of both T-4 and T-3. But one thing that I have learned is that while you might fall in the "normal" category of T-4 it might not be your normal. And like I have said about the normal T-3 numbers is that you shouldn't have much T-3 in your blood. If you do then it is likely RT-3 which is not being utilized by your cells. There are risks involved in doing all this yourself and that is one reason I really didn't want to post what all I am taking. To me it is worth the risks because I was dying... a very long and slow death. I was losing my life and unable to do all that I wanted to do and my ill health affected the lives of my children. Basically, I am using myself as a guinea pig and I don't really know how it will all work out in the wash. For me it was and is worth it. Anyway, hope that helps and let me know if you want more information. Blessings, Kat


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl

ok, Ive been reading the wilson temp site, and am downloading the free e books. Its creeping me out. 36 of the symptoms match, and I just took my temp. 97.6


----------



## motdaugrnds

Thanks for the in-depth explanation Kat. Hope you continue to improve.

I'm finding taking D-3 twice a day has eliminated my cold spells....knock on wood.


----------



## Whisperwindkat

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> ok, Ive been reading the wilson temp site, and am downloading the free e books. Its creeping me out. 36 of the symptoms match, and I just took my temp. 97.6


Yes, it was eye-opening to say the least. After you read that site and the books then read Stop the Thyroid Madness. They have tons more information and a lot of good information on adrenal fatigue including and in depth study of the stages of adrenal fatigue. The conclusion that I came to was that if you have been battling illness of any kind for so long it is almost a given that your adrenals are fatigued. Weston Price has a good chart for comparison of symptoms for adrenal fatigue and thyroid. Some are the same in ways and yet many are different. Good luck in your research. Blessings, Kat


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl

I found a naturopath off the wilsons site an hour and a half from here that treats this. I went there today and got blood drawn. They are doing 18 different tests and sent me home with a saliva test kit. I have to spit in tubes and ups it to the labs.


----------



## Whisperwindkat

Good for you. The closest one to me is over 3 hours away so that is out. I am doing better on the regimine that I am on. I am getting more nights of a full sleep and have more energy. Now, if I could get rid of the fibro pain I might feel more human. Blessings, Kat


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl

DH said he's afraid, because if they can fix me and I feel like doing stuff again, I might make him look like a lazy bum.


----------



## elliemaeg

I just found the posts on here and I just have to say"Thank you" for caring. Thank you for your advise. I am taking the Dr Wilsons adrenal rebuilder and I must say it makes a difference. I am taking a multitude of vitamins and I do feel better. Thanks for all the advise. You are some of the most caring people I have met.


----------

